# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  El enfile y los errores

## YaGo

He estado buscando cosas sobre el enfile, pero no he encontrado nada "serio".

Últimamente estoy practicando el enfile en dos juegos: El Two Card Monte y la Ambiciosa, aunque ésta última la tengo un poco descuidada. Bien, el caso es el siguiente, Aparte de las dificultades intrínsecas del enfile (técnicas y de control de la atención), existe la posibilidad de error: Te ven el enfile. En uno de los juegos (de este caso en concreto) tienes excusa, la clásica además: "Era para ver si estabas atento" Acto seguido, haces otro pase de la ambiciosa y consigues el mismo efecto con otra técnica diferente. El público no liga que la carta suba con el enfile que ha visto, porque la carta ha subido y no ha sido gracias al cambio, sino a otra técnica que por supuesto ellos no conocen. Con el Two Card Monte es todo lo contrario. Te ven el enfile ¿y qué haces? ¿Sonríes, pones cara de "joder, me has pillado completamente" y pasas a otro juego? He hecho el enfile unas cuantas veces. Más en la ambiciosa que en el Two Card Monte, precisamente por esto que digo. En la mabiciosa, para qué lo vamos a negar, me lo han visto alguna vez (menos de las que no me lo han visto ¿eh?). 

En el Two Card Monte lo he hecho dos veces. Uno salió perfecto. Ni yo mismo me lo creí. Nunca me he sentido tan satisfecho después de hacer una técnica compleja. No pude evitar sonreírme en mi interior (Ésta es una de las satisfacciones de la magia y del trabajo que tiene encima. Que algo te salga después de ensayarlo y practicarlo, y te salga con el público, que es realmente la prueba de fuego). La segunda vez fue muy diferente. Hice el enfile en un momento no adecuado. Ya sabemos que hay que esperar un poco para hacerlo, pero yo esperé demasiado, y dándome cuenta tarde de esto, el enfile fue visto, más el cuadrar la carta cambiada en la baraja que el cambio propiamente dicho, pero se vió. Total: "Pero has cambiado la carta ¿No?" Salí al paso como pude, volviendo a hacer el cambio y contando la excusa por defecto "Era para ver si te dabas cuenta". Lo hice malamente al estilo Oz (Bastante más sucio y mucho menos impactante. Mis experiencias anteriores al presentarlo a la manera de Oz y después presentarlo a la manera tradicional corroboran esto que digo. La de Oz es bastante más cutre que la del enfile, que es mucho más impresinante y mucho más directa a su vez.)

Todo el coñazo este viene a ¿Qué hacer cuando la excusa "Era para ver si estabas atento" NO vale? Y lo de "Dejas el juego inmediatamente y pasas a otro" no me vale (totalmente vamos, que no me convence demasiado). Además, una vez que te han visto el enfile, los espectadores suelen achacar el efecto a la técnica descubierta, aunque no sea así en realidad. El caso de la ambiciosa es diferente, porque el efecto se repite varias veces, de diferentes maneras, y se destruye por sí sola la deducción de que el efecto es por el enfiel. Pero juegos donde el enfile es SINGULAR y además es la base del efecto, no se puede destrir esa deducción, a no ser que los siguientes efectos que hagamos sean distintos, es decir, la base del efecto no sea una carta, sino varias. Quiero decir, si en el efecto entra en juego una sola carta,por ejemplo, revelamos la carta del espectador de la manera que sea, éste pensará que lo has hecho por medio de la técnica que ha visto antes, aunque no sea así. En cambio, si el efecto es diferente (por ejemplo, transformaciones de varias cartas, o trasposiciones ) no lo achacará al enfile, pero si tienes una rutina estructurada de una manera y resulta que en ella hay dos juegos de encontrar su carta, aparte del Two Card Monte, esos dos juegos se van al traste.

Bueno, la pregunta es esa. Siento el rollo, pero son reflexiones que me están "torturando" en mis pocos conocimientos, ya ahora que he terminado los exámenes y tengo tiempo de leer los foros, pues ahí va.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## eidanyoson

Está claro que si haces un juego basado en el enfile y este falla pues muy mal jeje. 
 Solo lo puedes arreglar de dos maneras, o confesando y dejando la magia para otro momento y otros espectadores, o buscando soluciones alternativas para el juego en particular.
 Analicemos el juego de 2 card monte. El momento decisivo. El enfile. Le has quitado la carta para cambiarla por otra igual, y cuando ejecutas la técnica, ¡plaf! te pillan.
 Es cierto que es un momento para decir, tierra trágame, pero puedes jugar un poco  con la psicología del espectador; ¿que es lo que el ha visto? el siente que has cambiado la carta que has cogido por otra. Punto. No sabe cual ni por qué ni nada de eso. Esa es tu (pequeñísima) ventaja.
 ¿Entonces? bueno, en plan cutre, sin complicarte má la vida, puedes salir del paso diciendo algo así como:
 -Es verdad, me has pillado, he cambiado la carta, pero ¿sabes porqué?,
 porque (en ese momento la volteas lentamente) así tengo un as ( o dama o 7 o la que sea) y los ases son mágicos. Tanto que haciendo así (en ese momento la mueves por encima de su carta) tu carta tb se transforma en un as.(en ese momento tu aspecto debe ser  el de haber hecho el mejor juego del mundo mundial)
 Logicamente el espectador se quedará un poco raro, porque no está del todo seguro si lo que está viendo es un error o es realmente un juego.
 Aprovechas su confusión y le coges su As. Y continuas por ejemplo con un juego del tipo sandwich pero con esos dos ases y diciendo algo como :
 -Y te voy a demostrar como estos dos ases son mágicos, señala una carta...

 Ya sé que pensarás que es un poco cutre, pero te sorprenderá ver que de 100 veces qeu hagas el card monte, te pillarán (por ejemplo) el enfile 20. y de esas 20 veces qeu hagas una salida tipo esta, solo 2, tendrás que continuar con el sandwich, porque el espectador te dice:
 -¡Ostras tio! ¿como me has cambiado mi carta? ¡que bueno!-

 Se llaman lapsus de olvido o algo así que decía ascanio jejeje.

 Por supuesto, siempre puedes ir con los otros dos ases preparados en la cartera y en el bolsillo, y hacerle ver que una vez transformado su as, tienes los demás en otras partes del cuerpo o incluso del suyo (si el empalme te atreves). O revelarlos desde la baraja de formas "floriturescas".

 En fin son ideillas. Pero lo suyo es no fallar (que bien que me queda esecribirlo y luego soy el primero en fallar, que jodío soy... 8) )

----------


## daryl

Hola amigo Yago.Creo que ya estuvimos hablando de este tema otra vez, y veo que te te llega casi a obsesionar.A ver, se me ocurre: salidas que sean convincentes para cuando te pillan el enfile...mmmm. pues alguna puede haber, de todas maneras si actúas ante el público profano pueden quedar menos que más convincentes, lo único que has hecho es maquillar el juego; y si actuamos ante magos nos queda como una auténtica chapuza, reconozcámoslo.
Entonces pienso: Si es una técnica que todavía no la tienes  dominada(yo tampoco, que conste, que no voy de listillo), yo hago a veces lo siguiente: pongo la carta tranquilamente encima del mazo, y cuando la voy a mostrar hago tranquilamente una dada en segunda,que es prácticamente invisible.No se qué te parece la idea.

----------


## wallace

A mi eso de dejarlo y pasar a otro juego no me gusta nada de nada, aunque en muchos libros se recomiende, diciendo que simplemente sonrías y pases al siguiente. No me gusta porque la imagen que queda es de "le hemos pillado" y a partir de ahí como habéis dicho todo lo achacarán a esa técnica. Luego está lo de improvisar y reconducir el juego, que hay veces que es imposible, porque si se ve algo pues la has cagao no hay salida posible.

No se si soy muy paranopico pero me gusta poder tenerlo todo controlado y que siempre tenga alguna salida.

no se que es lo de oz, a mi en una ocasión haciendole un juego a mi novia, en el que mi vio claramente el enfile, después de decirle que era para ver si ponia atennción, le mostré claramente la carta, la puse en top, la enpalmo y le digo que sople y levante la primera carta viendo que  ha vuelto a convertirse en su carta. No se ni como sali de esa, pero afortunadamente salí.

----------


## YaGo

Daryl, creo que nunca he planteado un tema sobre esto. No lo recuerdo.

Bien, vamos por partes. La salida esa que me propone Eidanyonson la veo bastante aceptable, pero el espectador se quedaría algo "mosqueao". En caso de emergencia, se sale por ahí. 

En cuanto a la dada en segunda, mmm, lo veo peor, por lo menos para este juego. En el Two Card Monte la magia precisamente ocurre porque las cartas están en manos del espectador. Dejar ver que pones las cartas sobre la baraja podría levantar sospechas. No me convence (muchas gracias de todas maneras).

Hay que seguir pensando...  :Wink:  

A ver que más se nos ocurre.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Cogete 20 videos de Tamariz.

Miralos una y otra vez...
...
...

y otra vez...
...
...

y otra vez más...
...
...

Cogete cualquiera de Vernon. Mirale los movimientos tramposos "visibles" (transferencias y demás).

Todo coincide: movimiento amplio, en transito y misdireccionado.

Sólo eso, echale imaginación. Por una vez, hazlo como Tamariz. Que por algo lo hace así.

Cuando tenga tiempo te posteo el tocho. Aunque repito, son ideas y paranollas mías.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Yo aprovecho a cambiar una carta despues de acabar un juego que es precisamente cuando la atencion del publico o del espectador se relaja,por ejemplo pierdo una carta por la baraja y la aparezco en el bolsillo o la revelo de cualquier otra manera pues bien la atencion del publico ya no es tan intensa como cuando estas ejecutando el juego y precisamente en ese momento ZAS la cambias por otra.

----------


## Gandalf

La maniobra del enfile existe y se diferencia de una dada en segunda precisamente para evitar que el espectador pueda relacionar que se ha cambiado la carta.

En el enfile no se puede intuir este hecho ya que en ningún momento la carta ha dejado de estar a la vista y separada del resto del mazo. Para el espectador no puede haber cambiazo. Esa carta que nunca se acerca al mazo es lo que le da fuerza al enfile.

Poner la carta sobre el mazo para dar una dada en segunda destroza todo el efecto.

El primer ejemplo es: El mago da un as al espectador, se lo cambia por otro que tiene en la mano. Le termina entregando los dos ases y cuando el espectador lo comprueba estos son reyes.

El segundo es: El mago de un as al espectador, se lo cambia por otro que tiene en la mano. El cambiado lo pone sobre el mazo y cuando se lo devuelve ambos ases son reyes.

No es lo mismo (Alejandro Sanz)

----------


## letang

Anoche estuve inspriado y me puse a hacer magia a los amigos.
Todos habíamos bebido algo, así que la gente se relaja y no mira tanto las manos (o todo lo contrario, hay quien el alcohol el hace no quitar el ojo de la baraja).

Bien, pues hice una ambiciosa e hice 3 veces el pase con enfile. ¿Por qué? Pues aprovechaba la situación de que se los podía colar para practicar y ver qué cosas se pueden mejorar y tal.
Pues eso, había uno que no quitaba los ojos de la baraja, pero cuando aparecía la carta arriba, pues la levantaba a la altura de mi cara, y en una fracción de sgeundo que seguía mirándome, enfilaba.

Hice muchos enfiles anoche y no me vieron ninguno. Además, después de enfilar vuelves a prestar mucha atención a la carta, puedes fingir que la has olvidado y la miras "ah, si, el 6 de corazones" reforzando que aún la tienes en la mano, cuando en verdad no.

La verdad es que llevo mucho tiempo practicando el enfile, me sale bastante bien pero nunca lo uso por si "los acasos" xDD

Ah weno, que este mensaje iba para eso, para que practiques el enfile cuando tengas un buen público a quien tienes garantizado que se lo colarás. No te lo verán y a ti te servirá para practicar y descubrir detalles y sutilezas!

Un saludo!!!

----------


## YaGo

mmmm, ¡sigo igual!

Espero que este lunes, cuando vaya a la SEI, me den más ideas.

A ver quien más se anima.

Sé que lo que hay que hacer es enfilar y enfilar, pero claro, si te cogen, estás jodido, por simple que sea el juego, como ya dije antes.

----------


## Iván Manso

Y digo yo, cuando te pillan y te dicen que la acabas de cambiar, y están triunfantes, alegres, contentos y entusiasmados... por qué mientras tienen todas esas sensaciones y su atención es más reducida, no haces el enfile de nuevo, les miras serio como no entendiendo y les enseñas la carta diciendo: Qué la he cambiado? no,no... (este truquillo me ha sacado de más de un apuro, creerme)

Luego lo que hagas después de darles el chasco ya es cosa de pensarselo porque ahí no vas a tener tantas ventajas psicológicas para poder repetir el enfile, en fin...

Esa es mi idea

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## YaGo

mmmm, esa salida también está bien, pero después hacer el enfile es cosa de chinos, porque miraran la baraja como si fuera oro. La solución ahí sería hacerlo tipo Oz  :? 

mmm, tendré que seguir pensando.

PD:Ayer lo hice con enfile y salió perfecto. Cuanto más practique más fácil será  8-)

----------


## mr.magoo

Mierda justo acabo de abrir un hilo de Two card monte sin enfile, si lo hubiese visto antes lo ponia aqui disculpa   :Oops:  

De todos modos pasate por mi hilo a ver si te gusta la idea no es un gran descubrimiento pero es un truquillo para no tener que hacer el maldito enfile

(Me lo pillaron una vez y desde entonces le tengo panico)

----------


## YaGo

LLevo ya varios días sin ninguna conexión a internet (estoy en la universidad), vamos, que cada día peor. Estoy un poco preocupado no se que no pueda mandar mi vídeo al concurso.

Bueno, el caso es que tenía que comunicar que este fin de semana pasado hice el enfile RODEADO de gente (eran 6 en total) haciendo el Two Card Monte. ¿Resultado? Satisfacción absoluta.

Quiero darle las gracias a IvI porque fue él el que me dió los detalles para hacer el enfile en este juego, y funcionan (¿Quién lo diría?  :Lol:  )

La cosa está en hacer el enfile en otros juegos claro, no solo en éste.

----------


## ExTrEm0

SIento hablar en un tema tan antiguo pero no lo había leído y me parece interesante para todos. A mí me pasa lo mismo lo que yo aún no se lo hago al público precisamente por eso, si me lo ven, me puedo morir. Pero yo creo que con el enfile pasa lo mismo que casi con cualquier técnica, es como si cuando haces un doble lift te dicen: "Claro, ahí tienes dos cartas". A veces me ha pasado eso, lo del doble lift, y tengo que "improvisar" una dada de segunda (y eso que no las se hacer) porque quieras o no, si les dices cualquier otra cosa, no te van a creer.

¿En mi opinión? No hay salida, como en cualquier otra técnica cartomágica, o la haces bien, y no la haces  :Wink1:

----------


## DarkHairy

yo creo q lo mejor en el caso q te descubran es darle un golpe en la cara quitarle el dinero q traiga y salir corriendo   :Lol:   :mrgreen:  :twisted:

----------


## acesfirex

Mi opiñion respecto al TWO CARD MONTE , mi consejo es que no realices un enfiles ya que corres riesgo de que te descubran , simplemente un double lift , y otros.

SALUDOS

----------


## Miguel Díaz

acesfirex, con un enfile corres el riesgo de que te pillen, y con un doble-lift no :Confused: ? no será que nos somos (porque me incluyo) capaces de hacer un enfile como dios manda...??

En definitiva, a mi me parece que el two card monte finalizando con doble-lift es una guarreria. Como justificas que para mostrar la ultima carta, tengas que llevartela a la baraja :Confused:  me entiendes?

No se, es mi opinión

----------


## froni

el enfile requiere bastante tiempo y esfuerzo para mejorarlo

----------


## CharlyAstt

En mi caso el enfile lo practico casi todo el dia y muy pocas veses me lo han descubierto, lo que hago es primero si me dicen "espera haz lev.... 2 ca...t...a..." tonces lo que hago es decirle que no y cundo muestro la carta de arriba del maso la cual seria la carta que tengo en la mano hago nuevamente el enfile diciendo que no esta :D  (se la han creido muchas personas) ademas de esto e salido de esa situcion improvisando un juego :D Jejeje  bueno este es mi caso, espero que me allan entendido jeje he echo un poco de embrollo.

----------


## yosti

yo algo que me ha resultado es que  justo cundo  voy a hacer el enfile  volteo a ver a otro espectador y le pregunto algo relasionado con el juego y asi todos voltean a verlo a el 

bueno eso me ha resultado a mi no se cual sea su mejor mindsdirection se aceptan sugerencias

----------


## CharlyAstt

mi mejor mindsdirection es mirar al publico a la cara, todos levantan la cara al mismo tiempo :D

----------


## ricard21

Para el two Card monte recomiendo utilizar unas "bee", nunca esta de mas camuflar el enfile y quitarnos presion a la hora de hacerlo, la orla blanca hace demasiado visible el enfile (en caso que nos falle la misdireccion)

----------


## yosti

un problema que tengo al grabarme es que  si lo ves, el enfile se nota me pasa eso si  lo ves 2 o 3 veces algo que no se ve en vivo por la minsdirection

pidiendo un consejo tengo que tapar con el cuerpo ese pase o ustes que hacen

tambien otra cosa como hacer una minsdirection fuerte para una grabacion ya que pues como digo arriba si ves l video 2 o 3 veces te fijas en otras cosas no solo en lo que te hace ver el mago, o me pasa eso solo por que practico lo que es la magia

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> En mi caso el enfile lo practico casi todo el dia y muy pocas veses me lo han descubierto


Comentar dos cosillas al respecto:

- Un aplauso para ti, no se cuanto llevaras en la magia, pero he visto a gente con mucho mucho nivel y no hace enfiles invisibles.

- En cuanto a lo de la misdirection que comentas, no debería ser necesaria para el enfile, dado que es una maniobra que se puede ejecutar con el espectador mirando (te recomiendo echar un vistazo a las actuaciones de Roman Garcia en nada x aqui, y veras como lo hace sin misdirection). 

Esta claro que con una misdirection del tipo: "Mira un elefante volando..." hasta mi tia la del pueblo hace enfiles, incluso con cartas jumbo.  :D

Un saludo.

----------


## Azran

Ya lo han comentado en otro post, pero un enfile con una fuerte misdireccion pierde magia, porque al fin y al cabo los espectadores piensan que les has cambiado la carta cuando no miraban, pero una misdireccion psicológica (un chiste que los relaje) aunque sigan mirandote no te ven el enfile, y al final en su mente queda "no he quitado la vista de las cartas y esta se ha transformado magicamente".

----------


## Shade

En el Centro Magico Platense hubo una disertacion hace tiempo acerca de los enfiles. Las conclusiones que se sacaron fueron (a manera simple):

1- Es mejor hacer un enfile inferior que uno superior. (Tambien admitimos que es mucho mas dificil.)
2- Un poco de misdirection estilo... "A ver blahblah" (Al decir la frase "A ver" el publico tiende a mirar a los ojos del mago)
3- Ayuda el realizar un movimiento fluido con las manos al tiempo que se realiza el enfile.

----------


## ALFONSO PEREZ

te aconsejaría que vieras al mago migue en nada x aqui ahora mismo no recuerdo el episodio que es pero hace un enfile "wonderful" realmente invisible claro que lo hace cuando la tensión esta más relajada, de todas maneras estuve con él en granada el pasado hocus pocus le dejé mi baraja y empezo a hacerme juegos que me quede de piedra , mira que soy entendido en cartomagia y conozco casi todas las tecnicas y sutilezas pero él me dejo pasmao utilizaba el enfile delante de mis morros una y otra vez y te puedo decir que con todo lo que sé me quedé ilusionado como un niño y eso que apenas hablaba no desviaba la atención con palabras el simple gesto de coger el rey de picas (sin doble ni nada) darle un golpecito a una botella ( mia de cerveza) y chass la carta se habia cambiado y eso a dos centimetros de mi !!ACOJONANTE!!

----------


## EvAngelion67

..soy nuevo pero estoy practicando mucho el enfile..y la verdad no lo he hecho nunca porque kiero hacerlo cuando lo domine a la perfeccion. Lo que hago entonces es hacer el Two Card Monte como lo hace Oz, en verdad  se consiguen reacciones increibles de la gente, no hay q  menospreciarlo  :Smile1: ... 
el enfile seguro ll hare mas adelante..xq ya depend de cada uno dominarlo perectamente y sobre todo saber hacerlo en el segundo exxacto !! suerte tio

----------


## mago91david

El juego ese no es tan impactante como para hacer un enfile y que te lo pillen, es decir, que no merece la pena arriesgarse a que te pillen el enfile con un juego asi; te recomiendo que hagas el enfile en el momento en el que ningun espectador te mira las cartas. En el canuto por ejemplo te vienen unos cuantos jueguecillos que van muy bien. De todas formas a mi tambien me pasaba eso con el enfile y el truco esta en la tranquilidad y la fluidez, hay que hacer un enfile sin preocupacion y sin darle importancia y con mucha fluidez. Además intenta hacer estos juegos cuando ya hayas hecho muchos otros sin enfile y el publico vea que dominas bien.

----------


## osmaes

Por centrar un poco el tema... En magia no se deben hacer las cosas pensando en si me van a pillar o no. Si no has estudiado el enfile lo suficiente no lo hagas y ya está. Y si lo has estudiado lo suficiente te darás cuenta que brota de dentro. No se piensa. Se hace. Y no se ve. Porque es natural. El enfile es una de esas técnicas que está ligada de un modo muy fuerte al modo de hacer magia de cada uno. Juan Tamariz, cuando enfila cartas pega chillos, pero también cuando acaba un juego, pero también cuando da a mezclar, pero también... quiero decir que es una cosa natural. Que está unida a la presentación corporal y a la manera de expresarse del mago. En el GEC, tomo 2, se dan bastantes indicaciones de cómo cubrir el enfile, pero no son las mejores, porque no son las tuyas, ni las haces tu de modo natural. Por eso, para estudiar tu enfile estúdiate primero tú. Observate haciendo magia, sí, también se puede, y en función de eso encuentra las curvas de tensión de tu público en tus juegos. Que serán siempre las mismas en los mismos juegos y así entenderás la manera en que haces las cosas y porqué las haces así y entonces, te darás cuenta de que enfilar una carta es tan sencillo como llevarte la mano a la oreja o coger un vaso. Pruébalo. Ya me dirás. Un saludo.

----------

